# Oct. 4th/5th Clearfork Tourney



## musky2much (Mar 30, 2006)

All are welcome to come join Chapter 41 (Central Ohio) at Clearfork this weekend for the "Fall Shoot Out". It will be held at Clearfork Reservoir this year. Fishing hours are 8am-7pm Saturday and 8am-3pm Sunday. Sign up starts at 7:15am both days. Entry fee is $20 per person. Shore lunch will be served by the Boy Scouts on Saturday. Feel free to contact me for more info at [email protected]

Hope to see you there!

PS- For anyone with an interest in muskie fishing in the Central Ohio area, feel free to stop by PJ's Pizza in Sunbury the second Tuesday of every month at 7pm. Our monthly meetings are open to all and usually consist of a seminar/muskie related topic every month.

Cliff Honeycutt
President-Central Ohio Muskies Inc.


----------



## ManitouDan (Nov 14, 2011)

results ? how did it go ?


----------



## Lucy of Alum Creek (Jul 15, 2012)

I was there Saturday. No fish caught. Pretty rough conditions to say the least.


----------

